# pet insurance



## 99843 (Jun 30, 2006)

Can anybody recommend a good pet insurance company.
cheers Tanky


----------



## littlenell (Aug 1, 2008)

Based on our specific needs. Dogs go into work with my DH and we might spend time on a long term basis in Europe we went for a company called JBI. Reasonable premium, discount for more than one dog and very prompt to pay out. They also cover most European countries we might go to. 

I had originally got petplan as part of the puppy pack that came with her but when I wanted to continue they stipulated an exclusion for her going to work with DH as they said a dog outside its home was unstable!!!


----------



## dcmo (May 19, 2005)

I had my old Golden retriever insured with Sainsbury's. I chose them as they were one of the few who would take him on at age 10 (after the previous company stopped doing pet insurance). I was very happy with the cover and even my vets were impressed with the cover compared with others they dealt with. I still have the young dog covered with them too but haven't had to claim yet.

edit to add: we have never travelled abroad with the dogs so I can't comment on whether Sainsbury cover that.


----------



## 104441 (May 11, 2007)

Don't Saga do anything Alan? :wink:


----------



## 109627 (Jan 31, 2008)

hi there,

we have two labs, they are great, they have been with petplan for years now.
we have found them to be very very good, i know you hear bad reports but we can say we have nothing to say but good things about PetPlan.
i would say you give them a try?

okay,

ade.


----------



## Mashy (Apr 28, 2007)

*Pet Insuranec*

We would suggest Petplan.
Had our westy with them for 5 years now. Always paid promptly without any debate.
They also paid out last year when we returned from France and Molly (the westy) had Babesiosis ( most probably caused by her being bitten by a tick carrying the parasite )
The cost was considerable, £1200 including a stay in the hospital for small
animals at Potters Bar.
Hope this helps
Mashy


----------



## patnles (Oct 26, 2006)

You could try M&S or NFU. I don't use either but they have been recommended to me. Our lab is 15 so we couldn't really change insurance companies now.
Lesley


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

I have Tizzie insured with Sainsburys after being reccomended by a friend seems reasonable although not had to claim yet

Anne


----------



## citroennut (May 16, 2005)

i too have heard m&s are good and will not put up the premium as pet gets older.

simon


----------



## Johnstorm (Sep 23, 2006)

*Pet Insurance*

We are insured with the NFU. Taken out 14 mnths ago on our young Rotti so far they have paid out £4000 on two ops, they even ring to say they have received our claims which where sent by the vet, and are dealing with it. Cheque normally come within a couple of days of them receiving the claims. Great Service


----------



## 96633 (Nov 3, 2005)

The NFU Mutual won two awards at the Insurance Industry Awards this year. They were:- 
General Insurer of the Year and Customer Care Prize - something Johnstorm would probably agree with.

I have just had a claim with them on my M/H (I had an argument with a projecting stone on a narrow bridge and the stone won!). One phone call to them resulted in a call from their approved repairer not five minutes later to arrange a repair date. They offered to collect the M/H from the house and deliver a courtesy car whilst repairs were carried out, then the M/H was delivered back having been washed and valeted. Excellent service all around.


----------

